# UPPER Dolores River Hazard



## b.pi (Nov 10, 2012)

From a friend, "Upper Dolores River hazard report (because, while it is not the Lower D, it is Rocking right now!).
There is a river-wide log at the West Fork put-in blocking the ramp. You can put-in below the log if you can carry your boat over the rocks. Also, be careful of the bridges. The flow is at 2320 cfs and the bridges are getting tight to pass under."

Yes, we all love the lower, but heads up on the upper as it nears another peak. Also, please don't try and run downstream of big rock above 3k, you will be decapitated on the cable bridge.


----------



## horseshoe33 (Mar 1, 2017)

How is Roaring Forks Creek access to Stoner Bridge at +3,000 cfs?


----------



## b.pi (Nov 10, 2012)

horseshoe33 said:


> How is Roaring Forks Creek access to Stoner Bridge at +3,000 cfs?


The 3k figure is as measured in Dolores, there are a lot of low bridges above Stoner, I've heard 800 at the Rico gauge is pretty tight on them. Rico was right around there today, so it's close. The worst one is a cable footbridge above the fish dam and that's where I use the 3k figure in reference to.


----------



## gmmccalden (Apr 23, 2013)

At what level do these bridges become impassable in a raft? Running at almost 2800 right now.


----------

